# How do I install Amazon App Store apk ...



## memoriesheld (May 27, 2012)

I have tried unsuccessfully, several different ways, to install the Amazon App Store apk. Each time I've tried it, I have been met with a message saying: For security all apps not from Android Market are blocked. I have tried using Appinstaller, ASTRO, and I even sent myself an e-mail with the apk as an attachment. But all attempts were met with the same message. I purchased this device May 21, 2012 and have seen posts by others saying they purchased their devices just a short while ago and were able to install the apk. Could a change have been made in this little a time? Any help would be greatly appreciated. I thank you in advance for any timely replies.


----------



## Rhor (Jan 27, 2012)

Check on System Settings, I don't remember exactly where, maybe in "Applications", an options that says something like "Allow Unknown Sources".

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## memoriesheld (May 27, 2012)

On my phone, it works just that way. When you go to Settings and click on "Allow Unknown Sources", you can then sideload. However, on this Tablet, when you go to Settings and click on Applications, all you get is a list of all the applications on the device. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------



## DesDr0id (May 9, 2012)

memoriesheld said:


> On my phone, it works just that way. When you go to Settings and click on "Allow Unknown Sources", you can then sideload. However, on this Tablet, when you go to Settings and click on Applications, all you get is a list of all the applications on the device. Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


Amazon appstore and sideloading apps work fine on this tablet. Check "unknown sources" under the Security section of Settings.

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## memoriesheld (May 27, 2012)

Thank you, DesDrOid, It worked! Everyone kept saying look in Applications not Security.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

I know this has been resolved but just wanted to clarify that they changed the way the settings work on ICS and now apps only shows apps (As it should) and Unknown Sources is now located in Security.


----------

